# Between Calpe and Marbella



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi - we are currently at a lovely clean new site in Calpe just outside Benidorm. We are looking to travel upto 150 miles further South. Does anyone know of a nice coastal site with shops that will accomodate a 9m long m/home. I´ve looked in the CC Europe Book and also ACSI book but am stumped having never been down here before. We´ve had a few problems getting pitches big enough. Any help/advice much appreciated. Cheers
Chris


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

We are aiming for Calpe next year and we are 8.2m, which site are you on? Thanks


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I am heading to Calpe early December - what site are you on now?


----------



## tpe (May 21, 2009)

*site*

hi we are also on a lovely clean site the NEW part of armenllo its great and reasonable it also has a few very large pitches but its not to far from you its in benidorm so not far enough


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

At 130 miles South there is La Manga - they certainly have big enough pitches and a lot of permanent Brits.
See http://www.viddyou.com/viddstream?videoid=49505
for a feel of the place.
Patrick


----------



## cider (Jan 4, 2008)

*name of camp site*

could you lets us know what campsite in calp'
we are going that in december


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

Another look at La Manga.
La Manga Rally


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Views*



Patrick_Phillips said:


> At 130 miles South there is La Manga - they certainly have big enough pitches and a lot of permanent Brits.
> See http://www.viddyou.com/viddstream?videoid=49505
> for a feel of the place.
> Patrick


What a Great Video Insight, are you thee Patrick?

Trev


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Chris

We are at camping Marjal at Guardamar De Segura, is that far enough south for you? it's an excellent site.

Cavaqueen


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Views*



teemyob said:


> What a Great Video Insight, are you thee Patrick?
> Trev


No, Teemyob, that was last year. Now in Rome getting cultured before trying to get to Sicily for Xmas.
Regards
Patrick


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Patrick*



Patrick_Phillips said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > What a Great Video Insight, are you thee Patrick?
> ...


You misunderstand me Patrick or is it my Grammar ?

I meant are you the Patrick who made the Video Intro?
As in...

Are you thee "Patrick"

Trev

PS I like the idea of Sicily better, you need a spare driver? 8)


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi - Thanks for your replies. Will try La Manga and if full Camping Marjal.
The site we are on in Calpe is CalpeMar. Its about 300m from the beach and shops. It´s well signed posted on the main road through Calpe. There is a pool (freezing sea much warmer), a bar/restaurant and its all very friendly and very clean.
Thanks again
Chris


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

travelsRus said:


> Hi - Thanks for your replies. Will try La Manga and if full Camping Marjal.
> The site we are on in Calpe is CalpeMar. Its about 300m from the beach and shops. It´s well signed posted on the main road through Calpe. There is a pool (freezing sea much warmer), a bar/restaurant and its all very friendly and very clean.
> Thanks again
> Chris


Nice to know its good - picked a flyer up for it at the show!


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

CalpeMar is a nice site and qualifies for ACSI discount - though configured more for caravans than motorhomes (they do have a few large pitches) and all pitches have water, waste and power on the pitch. Shops, LIDL and bars are handy but one note of caution, beyond 5KW a day, power is chargeable. We just about managed to run fridge, charger and a kettle on this.

P&L


----------



## iain (May 1, 2005)

*camp site 150 mls south of Calpe*

If you travel down the coast road N332 south of TORE.(approx 6mls) on the roundabout Well just off it) there is a nice site with all services you need on tour door step.Although we have not had ouer Bessacar E560 on the site we pass it often as our wee home is nearby

Regards Iain


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

we stayed at Los Gallardos last week in our 33 foot American Motorhome with no problems. Not much outside the site except peace and quiet with mountain views. Good dog walking as well. The site had a good bar, restaurant and pool with free wi fi. Otherwise have had problems and studying places for return north. Currently at Los Jarales at Mijas Costa, considerably further than you wanted to travel, but unusually pitches are 10 metres long.


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

We have been here in Calpe for a month at La Merced camp site. It is owned by a French/Spanish family who are very helpful and friendly and speak some english, they gave all campers a present on Christmas day.

We stayed here for 5 weeks last winter. There are more Dutch & Germans here than Brits and a very friendly atmosphere, some have been coming here each winter for over 12 years. 
The site isn't exactly CC standard, but the toilets, showers etc are clean, plenty of hot water and there are supermarkets etc just down the road, beach 10 minutes walk away. Wifi available.

Today it is raining, but yesterday the temp. was 25c and there were people in the sea!

Jackie & Brian


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

We are on large RV pitches at Monte Malaga Prac, up in the hills just after beautiful Alhaurin De La Torre. Andorra reg Euro motorhome with a tag axle parked next door to us.

Dora:
How in ever does an American RV climb the short, but very steep, entrance drive into Los Jarales???


----------

